# The Pack & New Video Compilation



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Agility! My mother insisted I put music to the vids. So I did, it is multiple agility things so if you already saw the trial vids you can skip the first minute or so.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh man your dogs are just so cute! I love agility videos... I can not wait to one day be able to be in agility, it looks like so much fun. Great pictures!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a really amazing dog sport. Indi is my soul dog, and the bond we share is definitely put to the test sometimes with agility. It's helped her get over so many fears, and as you can see, she loves it! 
Thanks for the compliment, I think they're cute too. :]


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Your pack is awesome! Love them all!


----------

